# mailman issues

## Kaste

Hi 

we have a rather big setup of mailman that i get really annoyed having to administrate. My main problem at the moment is how to consolidate the mailman interface. We have about 10 domains served by this server all of which mailman answers to. 

First of all is it possible to have some way of doing virtual hosts with mailman? 

And second if not (or even if) is there a way to have www.domain.com/cgi-bin/mailman/admin show all mailman lists for all domains served by this? 

I find it rather schizophrenic, that mailman insists on administrating them all on different pages when the all work on all domains. 

Is there a better mailing list software than mailman, which i could migrate to without starting from scratch (i.e. a migration path would be a must)?

----------

## KayZee

You may want to ask over at the Mailmam lists.  

http://mail.python.org/mailman/listinfo/mailman-users

The question of virtual hosts for mailman comes up with some regularity.    The mailman list archives may be useful.

----------

## Kaste

If someone is interested, Yes it is possible although not officially supported to have Virtual domains and this feature will come with mailman 3.

As for the second part look into

```
cd /var/lib/mailman

sudo bin/withlist -l -r fix_url LIST -u www.NEWDOMAIN.tld

```

----------

## mimosinnet

 *Kaste wrote:*   

> As for the second part look into
> 
> ```
> sudo bin/withlist -l -r fix_url LIST -u www.NEWDOMAIN.tld
> 
> ...

 

Thanks! I have just come across this command from this thread on Migrating mailman lists.

I am still configuring mailman with virtual domains + postfix. It seems it is working now. Nevertheless, I am puzzled with the Apache2 configuration. If I include this virtual host definition in 00_default_vhost.conf:

```
<VirtualHost *:80>

      ServerName llistes.generatech.org

      Include /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/generatech/llistes_vhost.include

      <IfModule mpjkjm_peruser_modulegit>

              ServerEnvironment apache apache

      </IfModule>

</VirtualHost>
```

With the following code in llistes_vhost.include:

```
ScriptAlias /mailman/ "/usr/lib64/mailman/cgi-bin"

<Directory "/usr/lib64/mailman/cgi-bin">

        AllowOverride None 

        Options ExecCGI 

        Order allow,deny

        Allow from all

</Directory>
```

I cannot access the mailman web interface configuration and I get the following message in error.log:

```
client denied by server configuration: /usr/lib64/mailman/cgi-binlistinfo
```

I have taken the suggested configuration googling around and I have been quite surprised when mailman worked when I commented out the VirtualHost configuration  :Shocked:  . So I wonder:

* Do I need any special apache2 configuration? It seems to be working without it.

* If I need it, how should I configure apache2 + mailman?

Cheers!

----------

## mimosinnet

Solved: /etc/apache2/modules.d/50_mailman.conf configures the apache server.  :Laughing: 

Cheers!

----------

